#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund li. Fuß >

## kathleen994

Hallo,
ich habe heute meine MRT-Befund bekommen. Könnte mir jemand helfen und sagen was das bedeutet?
-da im distalen Fußbereich liegend besteht die Möglichkeit von Artefaktbildung 
Vielen Dank 
kathleen994

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Kathleen,
du hast wohl nur den halben Satz reingeschrieben, der für mich nicht viel aussagt. 
"Distal" heißt, so weit ich das verstehe: weit vom Mittelpunkt entfernt.
Artefakt ist ein wahrscheinlicher Fehler in der Bildgebung durch das Gerät, wobei es danach aussehen kann, als ob an der untersuchten Körperstelle irgendwas ist.
Mehr kann ich leider dazu nicht sagen, aber ich bin da auch keine Fachfrau für solche Diagnostik.
Verstehst du den Rest des Befundes?

----------


## kathleen994

Hallo Nachtigall,
hier der ganze Befund: Z.n. Quetschung im Bereich der Weichteilstruktur lateralseitig im Mittelfußbereich mit am ehesten wohl Verletzung subcutaner Strukturen, Nachweis auch einer Tendovaginitis im Bereich der Strecksehnen, vor allem DIII. Etwas schwierig einzuschätzen ist die Situation der Endglieder DII-IV und Mittelglied II wegen des ausgeprägten Knochenmarködems, da im distalen Fußbereich liegend besteht die Möglichkeit von Artefaktbildung. Hier wäre eine genauere klinische Zuordnung zu überlegen. 
Auffällig sind auch Signalstörungen im Bereich der Zehenglieder II-IV, bei DII auch des Mittelglieds.Die Strecksehnen sind im Fußrückenbereich darstellbar, zeigen jedoch zum Teil auch einen recht deutlichen Flüssigkeitssaum, vor allem DIII. 
L.G. kathleen994

----------


## Nachtigall

lateralseitig: das Wort ist doppelt gemoppelt - lateral bedeutet seitlich,
subkutan = unter der Haut
Tendovaginitis = Sehnescheidenentzündung
Knochenmarködem = Flüssigkeit direkt im Knochen
Was er mit Signalstörungen meint, weiß ich leider nicht.
Was hast du denn mit deinem Fuß angestellt?

----------


## kathleen994

Mir ist ein 200 Liter Fass auf den Fuß gestürzt.  
L.G. kathleen994

----------


## Nachtigall

Na, da hast du wohl großes Glück gehabt, dass nicht mehr beschädigt ist, aber so wie es ist, wird es wohl lange sehr weh tun.
Also ich versuche, den ganzen Befund zu übersetzen, so gut ich kann:
Im seitlichen Mittelfußbereich sind Weichteile, also Muskeln, Sehnen und Bänder gequetscht, eher unter der Haut,
ebenso wurde eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung mancher Strecksehnen festgestellt. Durch die Verletzung haben sich Flüssigkeitsansammlungen in den Knochen gebildet, deshalb kann man nicht richtig einschätzen, ob was gebrochen ist oder nicht. Im äußeren Bereich könnte ein Fehler in der Bildgebung aufgetreten sein, das müsste genauer untersucht werden.
Signalstörungen können evtl. was mit den Nerven zu tun haben, dass da auch welche beschädigt sind. Das ist aber nur eine Vermutung von mir.
Ich hoffe, dir damit ein bisschen weitergeholfen zu haben. Wenn jemand mehr Erfahrung mit solchen Diagnosen hat, dann könnte er dir evtl. noch mehr darüber sagen.

----------


## kathleen994

Hallo Nachtigall,
danke für die Übersetzung. Ich hatte den Unfall am 23.09.2010 und mittlerweile müssten die Beschwerden doch endlich weg sein. Ich bin sehr ungedultig wenn es nicht so schnell geht wie ich es mir erhofft hatte. 
LG kathleen994

----------


## Nachtigall

Leider können sich solche Verletzungen sehr lange hinziehen, bis zu einem halben Jahr schon. Du musst dich, auch wenn es dir schwer fällt, mehr in Geduld üben.
Alles Gute!

----------

